# Tuning the Pancake Part 2



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

I finally finished the sequel to the first pancake tuning article and may I say "It's about time!" The article covers what you can do with the box stock parts.
I hope you enjoy the tips and find them helpful.

Tuning the Pancake Part 2

-Paul


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Where is part #1.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Thanks Paul... Great info. Something here for everyone. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

wheelszk said:


> Where is part #1.


Same Site. Go to the top of the page and click on the "How-To" back up link.
That will take you to the page with all of the How-To articles.

-Paul


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Excellent. Thanks for taking the time for putting both part 1 and 2 together.

Joe


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

nice job


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

pshoe64 said:


> Same Site. Go to the top of the page and click on the "How-To" back up link.
> That will take you to the page with all of the How-To articles.
> 
> -Paul




Thank you..:thumbsup:


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Outstanding, Paul! Great info, logically laid out with clear, close-up pictures. Thank you!


----------



## TBI (Apr 25, 2011)

Well done sir! :thumbsup:


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Man. I'm pretty new at this and I think you just saved me a coupla years of figuring all this stuff out.

Great work, and a huge amount of effort. Congrats and thank you! :thumbsup:


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks guys! I write these up for my students that are participating in the "Racing to the Future" program. It's great to teach physics and engineering using slot cars! Most of the students that get into the program have never seen a slot car, so this gives them a starting point using as much of the stock parts as possible. Then I thought, these would be a good thing to share here too. I've learned more scouring HT and seeing what everyone else does. This place is such a great source for new techniques, inspiration and fun.

-Paul


----------

